# The elusive pink frog



## ZephAmp (Dec 17, 2010)

A few years ago I got my hands on two of these epic clawed frogs... Not dyed, but gene-injected. The male died a few months after I got them due to a very bad bloat infection, but the female has grown up, parented a few clutches, and is preparing to be bred back to one of her offspring to finally create more beautiful pink frogs. 






The female. Her color faded as she matured but her eyes are still a vivid pink. 





The male. He had the better color of the two but unfortunately he passed away. ):


----------



## froggylady2c4u (Dec 27, 2010)

*So Beautiful*

The pink frogs are beautiful. Wish I knew where to get them. I am a true frog lover.


----------

